# Black Brush Algae



## byron (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey guys I have a black brush algae in my 10 gallon tank, much help will be appreciated in ways to combat and prevent this type of algae. Also are there any algae eaters that can aid in fixing this problem?


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is a sticky in this sub-forum you should read

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plan...lic-enemy-1-black-brush-algae-how-fight-2286/


----------



## mban (Apr 8, 2011)

I had this problem too. I bought 2 Siamese algae eaters and they are doing their job. Dont feed them to encourage them to eat the algae.


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

You can try amano shrimps:

YouTube - Flaming amanos

They always demolish all my BBA. They are cheap too at only $2 each.


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh, and I think american flag fish will also help


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah amano shrimp will eat all that bba, I saw it myself at Pats house Mykiss but you need a bunch of them.


----------

